# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Window sleals

## woodymarts

hi guys ,
    any avice on wood to use to make new window sleals to get th anteakey look so it will set off my cottage .any advice and help will be aprated and what sore of stain should i use?
 thank woodymarts :Smilie:

----------


## Jacksin

What did he say??
Jack  :confused:

----------


## fxst

english is not his first language??? :eek:

----------


## woodymarts

woops!
 spelling is not my big thing,window ledg or something like that.
 woodymarts

----------

